# Ice-Cream Bank's Rocky Road....State Officials Scrutinize Deposit-and-Loan Business!



## Meanderer (May 20, 2014)

PITTSBURGH—State banking officials want to put the freeze on the owner of an ice-cream parlor who opened a community-bank alternative that pays interest in the form of gift cards for ice cream, waffles and coffee.
Ethan Clay, 31 years old, opened Whalebone Café Bank seven months ago in his shop, Oh Yeah!, a year and a half after he was hit with $1,600 in overdraft fees from a local bank where his account was overdrawn by a series of checks.
http://online.wsj.com/news/articles/SB10000872396390444433504577649971326432962


----------

